# IOS playback issues



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi all.

Long time TiVo owner here. Current Premiere XL playback via 
IOS app has been working for a while. 

Recently - last month or so - IOS in-home playback has started to freeze in the last minute of the recording. Consistent across multiple devices. Can skip ahead and back, but if left to simply play, playback will pause. Sometimes you have to close out of the recording via the done button and restart playback. At that point the playback usually resumes from the start of the recording. 

All iOS devices are IOS7. 

Anyone else seeing this? 

Thanks in advance.

-mike


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep, same problem here....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509488


----------

